# whats needed for air ride



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

i know the basics like a tank, compressors, fronts and rear bags. but what else do i need to buy.

purchasing from bag riders, but buying in pieces, any help would be appreciated


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

time + money + checking out the great FAQ thread = bagged MKVI for u


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot us an email and one of us will help you out. *[email protected]* :beer:


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

any input


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

did you shoot an email to BR???


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

christanand said:


> did you shoot an email to BR???


 yea i did, just waiting for a response. but i would like to browse everything so i know when i ready to buy


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Call or email a site. Their only job is to literally answer your questions and help you understand what to buy.


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

give bagriders a call on monday, cant be happier with their pricing and customer service. i was in the same boat as you so i drove to their shop and they helped me pick everything out. they can do this over the phone aswell. :beer::beer:for a great company


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

If you do some research, you will find out what you need :thumbup:


----------



## BITCH PLEAZA (Aug 26, 2011)

*FV-QR*

if you buy a kit from bag riders, it will come with most everything you need. it think it just doesn't come with a power supply, which bag riders sells


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

Any reason you're wanting to piece the kit together rather than grabbing one of the many options both myself and the guys at BR sell? Either way, feel free to let me know and I'd be happy to help :thumbup:


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Any reason you're wanting to piece the kit together rather than grabbing one of the many options both myself and the guys at BR sell? Either way, feel free to let me know and I'd be happy to help :thumbup:


 buying in pieces during to lack of money


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

fahrenheit62 said:


> buying in pieces during to lack of money


 just save up for the whole kit bud, it comes out cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

Tank, compressor, relay, wire (good amount), fuses, front and rear bags, 50ft of air line, water trap (optional but a good option!), and depending on what setup: either solenoids/gauges/controller or digital setup. You can get a kit front bag riders for like $1500 I think. Or peice together with some used stuf and save some money but the only thugs worth getting used would probably be: tank/ compressor/ and maybe the bags depending condition. The rest would probably be best new to prevent leaks. All of these which the guys from bag riders woulde answered for you, and maybe pointed out some better options.


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

limet said:


> Tank, compressor, relay, wire (good amount), fuses, front and rear bags, 50ft of air line, water trap (optional but a good option!), and depending on what setup: either solenoids/gauges/controller or digital setup. You can get a kit front bag riders for like $1500 I think. Or peice together with some used stuf and save some money but the only thugs worth getting used would probably be: tank/ compressor/ and maybe the bags depending condition. The rest would probably be best new to prevent leaks. All of these which the guys from bag riders woulde answered for you, and maybe pointed out some better options.


 thanks for the info


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

prospal said:


> just save up for the whole kit bud. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------

